#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  How does email marketing work for a business?

## Moana

Hello Guys!

Email marketing is the process of sending a commercial message to an individual or set of people for any business purpose, via emails.

How does email marketing work for a business?

----------

